# morri's journal



## morri

I am crap a journals :haha: and even worse at titles :rofl: 
Anyway me and my oh (mark) are planning to get married , we have our eyes set on September, (this year) but we haven't set the date yet . (and to let you know we haven't planned anything else yet either but we are just starting and hoping that our preferred location(s) will be available when we have the precise date ^^)
We will have a civil marriage and we hope to do it here in Hamburg on one of the boats that are connected to the civil courts here in Hamburg.
We probably won't make it big, just the close family, aka Oh' folks from South Africa and mine plus my siblings. Nevertheless there is a lot of logistics involved :haha:


----------



## morri

good giref I have my first rant already subject: getting married to a foreign person who already had other marriages. goodness gracious me the bureaucracy...(I hope it isnt as bad as it looks in the paragraphs)

I think I got it now. although it is funny Dx. So oh an i go the the court they know whether he has to have a note by his country of origin(probably not) and if not they get from the district court the message that he doesnt need a certificate that proves that he is capable of marrying. then he still needs his birth certificate which we need to get from the embassy and they better get it quickly( South African authorities aren't well known for the efficiency)and then we should have all legal documents (including passport which he has anyway) that we need.


----------



## marley2580

Are you looking at sept this year?


----------



## morri

yeah I ma lookign at septemeber this year ^^ not a lot left but I think that should be doable. you can't announce it any earlier at your court than 6 months anyway.


----------



## honeybee2

hello and welcome to bride and beyond! Congratulations, I'll follow your journal! xx


----------



## morri

Thanks , but be warned I ma not very good at journalling xD


----------



## honeybee2

thats ok neither am I, just say whats on your mind! x


----------



## Mynx

I'm not very good at journals either, I tend to fill em with rubbish and I can waffle on forever :rofl: 

You have a new stalker btw ;)


----------



## morri

Thanks. At the moment I just marvel at all the bureaucracy you have to go through potentially when you marry somebody who is not German. (and to skip all the stuff that not applicable like people wanting to marry on a tourist visa and stuff like that. - I hope it is easier since my OH has indefinite leave here and his country of origin doesn't require a lot itsself. I 've only experienced on other occasions that they are super slow. So I haven't seen a birth certificate here, and if his parents havent got one it means he needs to order one - including more bureaucracy and dealing with a very inefficient courts. (his renewed passport and identity papers took a year lol)
and apart from that they are just like vultures. They local council want 80 euro just for the information of what papers and stuff we need for the wedding Dx.


----------



## morri

Ok Our prelimnary date is 16th of september. Only though if we have all formalia ready by then(need Oh's birth certificate and it doesnt give a lot of hope if they say it may take half a year :rofl: but oh's parents who still live in SA see if they can do something about it.

Just got a message saying that OH's dad applied for it and he'll get it on 8 to 12 weeks which will leave us with enough time hopefully :)


----------



## morri

I think we are rather set on a venue by now , but I totally don't know how prices range(oonly seen the prices of one other (or tw but similar) exclusive thing, so I don't know if the rent cost would be in normal range or whether it is too expensive .. It isnt easy to find out either unless you ask for a quota from every place(which I don't want lol) Looking some more lol.


----------



## morri

Asked for quotes a t the places I 'd like to go and they all are still free :)


----------



## marley2580

What sort of venue are you looking at?


----------



## morri

So far all venues where we looked at will be venues that are in the harbour or the nearb by "Speicherstadt" (old warehouse district on the river) 
One option would be an old English Fireboat , that serves its 'pasture' here in the Hamburg Harbour as Restaurant bar and hotel :)
Another one would be a place with a terrace directly on the river , and a third one is an old building from the 1800 and old customs building that lies on a fleet in the Speicherstadt :),
and the only one we haven't heard an answer from is a museum boat(ferry from the 50s) which is also on the river in a small place that is the museum port, where you can see old boats from past centuries :)

feuerboot:
https://www.das-feuerschiff.de/picture_gallery/view/7

https://www.fleetschloesschen.de/wegbeschreibung/


kehrwiederspitze
https://www.stricker-event.com/subdomain/kehrwiederspitze/images/foto/foto3.png


----------



## marley2580

They're really nice. I like the boat, but that may just be because I'm getting hitched on a boat lol. Are they expensive? What are you having dress wise?


----------



## morri

I think they are relatively expensive. I have just only downloaded all the offers from my email so I need to have a closer look first.

Dress wise , I haven't been looking yet offline, but I would like a soft, light dress, more like a summer dress , I am not into heavy textiles and stiff forms. I 'll have to see If I find anything like that :).
I also think that we would like to held it semi formal. my OH isnt big on wearing very formal outfits and I am neither. I have seen one or two photos from his brother wedding in the late 90s and I really liked the semi formal style of theirs :). (like white shirt and vest, but no tie, bow-ties, and stuff like that :).)


----------



## Tiff

Yay for having a tentative date! I like both ideas for the venue, looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## morri

Told you i am terible at uopkeeping . and planning too I guess :blush:

Anyway...I changed my mind over the venue and we are going to make it a cricket themed party :haha:


----------



## Tiff

I'm bad for changing my mind too! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: ru still going for sep?


----------



## honeybee2

love the venue!


----------



## morri

Yeah I am still for the same date :haha:

I am going to reserve the date today at the registrar office , as I can't go anmd put it in officially now because the South African officials take their time with any kind of fomalia(waiting on Oh's birth certificate which they said takes 8 to 10 weeks (back in may) to deliver... :rolleyes:
mine took a week to be get but I guess thats one of the differences of Germany and SA :rofl:

Oh yea so we are going to do it in the clubhouse of our cricket club ^^
Oh wasn't comfortable with the other one (that ship) who wanted to the minimum turnover paid upfront at the booking day.


----------



## Tiff

Woooohoo for reserving the date! Its not getting much longer now!!!


----------



## honeybee2

did you reserve the date? xxx


----------



## morri

sorry I of course my attempt for journalling didnt go very well xD.

Anyway we had a marriage ceremony and are common lawly married (but not in curt yet though) because they want an ridiculous amount of paperwork such as the first marriage certificate and divorce certificate from south africa( I doubt they have it there anyway) we decided though that were just going in neighbouring danmark(just 100km up the road)
We had a good time nevertheless :) I may post some pics later on ^^


----------



## Mynx

Please do hun, would love to see them :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, would love to see them as well! :flower:


----------



## morri

Okay as promised the photos :)
We had a little ring ceremony that a friend from up the coast made (he is btw a registered minister) 
the civil part is done in denmark which is something like the Las Vegas of Northern/central Europe well nearly, you only can go there unannounced when none of you havent been married before but even if youve been married before they have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less fuss about stuff than german courts :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Found you!!!!!!!!

Wow, you look happy in those pictures. Congratulations! :dance: I've never seen pics before... you are a lovely lady!

Now, where is your TTC journal?!?!?!?! :brat:


----------



## morri

Thanks :)
I don't have one (as you see I am terrible with journals (but I may make one if it is visited(Did I tell I had a diary as a kid, . I wrote in it and it has about 20 entries. one entry every 6 months :rofl:)


----------



## TigerLady

I would follow it! I have no idea where you are in your journey. All I knew was your status used to be wtt and is now ttc. I'm totally interested! Even if you don't post very often. :D


----------

